# Diesel spoters, what is it?



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

This is a picture of one of my Dads locomotives. I know it's an Athearn brand, but kind of loco is it? Pretty sure it's an Alco by the trucks.

rr28 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Also...what number of Kadee coupler would replace the stock hook and horn ones with minimal fuss?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

It's either a GE U28-B or GE U33-B.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

6 axle would be a U33B ......I think!


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

GN.2-6-8-0 said:


> 6 axle would be a U33B ......I think!


The specs and pictures I've seen show the U33B as being a 4 axle locomotive. A GE U33-C is a 6 axle locomotive. See this link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_GE_locomotives#Four_axles


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for the help fellas. 

Anyone have a suggestion for Kadee couplers?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Wait...have we determined exactly what that loco is yet?


----------



## trenes115 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that is a U28-B.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm impressed by the geeks on here! I wouldn't have identified it beyond being a U- Boat.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cycleops said:


> I'm impressed by the geeks on here! I wouldn't have identified it beyond being a U- Boat.



I am with you...............it is a Diesel that is for sure.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

It's a red and yellow one.


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

For diesels, regardless of manufacturer, the B designates a two axle truck and the C designates a three axle truck, where all the axles are powered. An "A-1-A" truck has three axles where the middle axle is not powered.


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

Just an addition to my last post - "A-1-A" trucks were used on EMD E series locomotives.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I believe the 28 represents the power class, i.e. 2800 horsepower. 33 is 3300 horsepower.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So......all this is true, but what locomotive is that?


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

On page GE-168 of the Second Diesel Spotter's Guide, a NYC U28B is pictured in profile, and the accompanying roster note states that the RI received U28B's numbered 240-281.
The model pictured above definitely appears to be a nicely painted example of a U28B.


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

rrbill said:


> On page GE-168 of the Second Diesel Spotter's Guide, a NYC U28B is pictured in profile, and the accompanying roster note states that the RI received U28B's numbered 240-281.
> The model pictured above definitely appears to be a nicely painted example of a U28B.


Thanks rrbill. Now if anyone can suggest what number of Kadee coupler would work best in the factory pockets...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Have you looked at Kadee's website? They have an impressive compatibility guide.


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*GE*

This locomotive is a GE U33B The six axle version would be a U33C


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So we have one saying it's a U28B, and one saying it's a U33B......so which one is it?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> So we have one saying it's a U28B, and one saying it's a U33B......so which one is it?


How about a prize for the correct answer? Trouble is who will adjudicate?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have both of those models from the Athearn BB line. I have used the KaDee #5 with them. This said on my old layout where I had 18r turns I used a longer shank coupler to avoid derailing shorter cars on the turns.

The Athearn U-Boats were different lengths. It is hard to tell from the picture what one it is. How long is the model and then we can match it to the scale length.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

tkruger said:


> I have both of those models from the Athearn BB line. I have used the KaDee #5 with them. This said on my old layout where I had 18r turns I used a longer shank coupler to avoid derailing shorter cars on the turns.
> 
> The Athearn U-Boats were different lengths. It is hard to tell from the picture what one it is. How long is the model and then we can match it to the scale length.


Do you know what Athearn sold them as?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Cycleops said:


> Do you know what Athearn sold them as?


I bought them used at shows. Unfortunately none had the original box.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

rrbill's description appears to best describe the locomotive in question...fits all the characteristics:



> On page GE-168 of the Second Diesel Spotter's Guide, a NYC U28B is pictured in profile, and the accompanying roster note states that the RI received U28B's numbered 240-281.
> The model pictured above definitely appears to be a nicely painted example of a U28B


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

It is Athearn BB version of a U28B. The spotting feature that is most obvious is the shape of the roof near the back. The 28 is horse power, the 30 and higher had a different exhaust shape in this region. 

By the way, the B stands for the truck wheel arrangement. Diesels are A-A, B-B, C-C, and D-D. An oblique way of indication 1, 2, 3, or 4 axle trucks. GE put the B or C in the model name. With EMD the letters GP or SD indicate,among other things, a two axle or three axle truck.
Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------

